# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  چگونگی دسترسی به نام ماژول در حال اجرا

## p_h1342

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان؛
من واسم یه مشکلی پیش اومده! می خوام ببینم چطوری میشه به نام ماژول دز حال اجرا در زند در داخل فایل bootstrap پی برد؟ به اصطلاح می خوام بدونم کدوم ماژول و کنترلر برای تولید صفحه ای که می بینم در حال اجرا هستند؟ :افسرده:

----------

